
False Banana Tree - shaklee3
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ensete_ventricosum
======
pvaldes
Musaceae are (by my surprise, I must admit) one of the most important edible
types of plants in the world, but developped countries know only about one
single cultivar. Is crazy if we think about it.

Ensete ventricosum is not really hard to find in occident. With its red or
mottled red leaves is the main banana tree cultured indoors as ornamental
plant, and can be found in most professional gardens. I didn't knew that the
root is edible, is very interesting.

Musa velutina is also very ornamental with its minute pink bananas full of
seeds. Both species can have >3m long leaves easily. Dwarf forms are more
suitable for standard houses

